# LGD "GATE" ?



## appychick (Sep 11, 2012)

Howdy,
      I am rebuilding some pature fences & trying to incorporate a gate that would allow the LGD's to go between pastures & farmstead yet contain the livestock(sheep,cattle,horses,etc). Does anybody have any good ideas about how to build this kind of gate ?
Thanks !


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Sep 11, 2012)

I have rail fence, so I just have a big tree stump on one side, and I built a square box on the on the other. My LGDs easily jump up and over! So far have never have a sheep even attempt it.


----------



## appychick (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Four Winds for the idea ! I am curious-Do you have white face sheep or blackface sheep ? My suffolks tend to figure out obstacles........


----------



## secuono (Sep 11, 2012)

Could you add a ramp or just blocks for the dog to jump up and over with? 
What are you going to use for fencing? Can you make gaps and use board fencing in those gaps?
Or can you build a wood board flap in the fence, like a dog door, where it's only big enough for the dog?


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 11, 2012)

appychick said:
			
		

> Thanks Four Winds for the idea ! I am curious-Do you have white face sheep or blackface sheep ? My suffolks tend to figure out obstacles........


OMG, ours did too! For big sheep, they were amazing escape artists.
Non-suffolks stay in so much better


----------



## appychick (Sep 12, 2012)

I have ~47"tall woven wire fence with a couple strands of barb wire over the top. And a gap where I run out of roll of wire before I splice & start over.......on a slight incline. I have tried the "dog door" type & the suffolks figured it out faster than my Pyrs. I was hoping to not make it with jumping as one Pyr recovering from injury & other is geriatric.Plus mastiff X pup not very bright. So I'm trying to keep it fairly easy for the dogs yet difficult for everything else......The sheep can open anything that they can push with their head or wedge their face into.....Sheep might be on either or both sides of the fence that I want the dogs to be able to cross.And my dogs are socialized so like to spend time at the farmstead instead of living out in the pasture full time. I have a predator problem so still have to lock in the sheep at night for protection. I was thinking about something that would spring back into place after the dogs went thru, but trying to figure out how to make it sheep proof.....


----------

